# Datum in einer Batch W2k



## dragon75 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hiho Liebe Leutz,

habe mir zum täglichen Backup einer Datenbank eine Batch geschrieben.


```
@ECHO OFF
CLS
::----------------------------
:: Name: burpmp.bat
:: Autor: Armin Gregor
:: Datum: 12. September 2006
::----------------------------
exp rplan/rplan@rpmechp FILE=D:\burp\burp.dmp
FOR /F "tokens=1,2,3,4 delims=/-. " %%a in ('date/T') do set CDATE=%%b%time:~0,2%%time:~3,2%B%%c%%d
CD\
CD burp
REN burp.dmp burp_%cdate%.dmp
wzzip D:\burp\burp_%cdate%.zip *.dmp
DEL D:\burp\*.dmp
REM PAUSE
EXIT
```

Ergebnis z. Bsp.: burp_160715B102006.zip

Das ist schon fast so wie ich es gerne hätte nun hänge ich aber fest.
es soll nämlich folgendermaßen aussehen "burp_160715Boct06.zip"
Ich komme aber nicht drauf wie ich den Monat mit drei Buchstaben und das 
Jahr mit zwei Zahlen da reinbekomme.

Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?
Danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß aus HH

dragon75


----------



## Azi (16. Oktober 2006)

Die letzten Zwei Zahlen des Jahres zu bekommen ist ja wohl kein Problem, dazu schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...formatieren.html?highlight=%date%#post1168372
Oder such mit der Suchfunktion. Den Monat kannst du dann einfach mit ner if-Abfrage prüfen und dann eine Variable mit dem Monatsnamen setzen, und die dann statt der Monatszahl in deinen Dateinamen bringen.


----------



## dragon75 (17. Oktober 2006)

OK! Das mit der Jahreszahl hab ich geschnallt!
Allerdings dachte ich bei den Monaten gäbe es etwas kürzeres
als einen Case zu schreiben.

Danke trotzdem für die Information hat mich meinem Ziel näher gebracht.

Gruß

dragon75


----------

